# Shutdown Dos



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich will im moment eine Batch Datei schreiben mit dem shutdown befehl arbeitet:


```
shutdown /s /t 200 /m \\Server
```

Problem ist er sagt dann immer "Netzwerk Pfad nicht gefunden".

Der Computername is aber richtig! Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Oktober 2007)

Versuchs mal mit:


```
shutdown -s -t 200 -m 192.168.X.X
```

Also statt 192.168.X.X die IP einsetzen.


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (22. Oktober 2007)

Dann sagt er das selbe!

Und wenn ich aber "ping server" eingebe antwortet aber der Server!
Das is ja der Witz!


----------



## franz007 (22. Oktober 2007)

Möglicherweise ist der benötigte Port am Server nicht offen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, wenn der Server im LAN steht (glaube ich jetzt einfach mal), dann müsste es gehen  
Machen wir in der Berufsschule auch immer  Einfach ne Batch schreiben, und alle PC's im Klassenzimmer runterfahren


----------



## franz007 (22. Oktober 2007)

Das macht aber ein bestl. Dienst der an einem best. Port auf eben so eine Anweisung horcht. Entweder dieser Dienst/Service wurde deaktiviert oder der Port wird von der Firewall geblockt


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Oktober 2007)

Jau, das dürfte entweder der Nachrichtendienst, oder der Remote Procedure Call (RPC) sein... Aber die sind doch standartmäßig bei Windows aktiviert?


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab remote Dienste an und die gesamte Firewall und alles aus!
Ich weis net was das ist!

In der Schule hab ich es getestet und hab alle 120 Rechner auf einmal runtergefahren!
Ich weis net was das ist!


----------

